Ask HN: Books or videos for learning python for non-programmer? - pythonbull
======
fuqted
For syntax - * [https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-computer-science--
cs...](https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-computer-science--cs101) *
[https://www.codewars.com/dashboard](https://www.codewars.com/dashboard)

Complete Codewars challenges alongside Udacity. That'll give you a strong
grasp of creating and using functions.

Beyond that, I have no idea as that's about where I'm at now with both Js and
Python. I'm headed to a meetup later this week for Js and I'm probably just
going to ask to paor program with somebody to learn what it's like to actually
make things.

------
mjhea0
Check out these
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/wiki/index](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/wiki/index)
along with [https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com).

